# Tagging a deer with someone elses tag



## salty444 (Dec 16, 2006)

Lets just first say that I am not proud to post this. I am just curious what the penalties will be for a family member of mine that was caught doing something really dumb. Here is a quick rundown of the story.

New neighbors on the street from NYC do not enjoy seeing dead deer hauled out of the woods on the back of an ATV. A family member of mine shot a 4 pt buck 2nd day of the season. He used his buck tag on this deer. 2 days ago he shot a doe in the morning, gutted her out and brought her to the shed to hang... The city people witnessed this and did not like it very much. Later on in the afternoon same family member shot a very nice 8pt buck and decided to put another family members buck tag on the deer which is not allowed in NY. Now the city neighbors are really pissed and their kids are crying as another dead deer is driven by their house on the ATV. The city people call the police, the police show up and decice to call the NY DEP. Needless to say you know where this is going. The DEP take the deer and issue 3 tickets for illegally tagging, illegal possession of wildlife and another I cannot remember. Honestly, I cannot believe they did not take the ATV or his rifle. The ATV is not registered or insured and he was not wearing a helmet. Just wondering what you guys think the penalties will be for this. 

Please remember that I do not agree with this hunting style and I hope this does not tarnish my reputation on this forum.


----------



## crazy (Oct 2, 2007)

I was in camp last year when I had a family member use someone elses tag cost each party $500 and the deer.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 23, 2007)

penalty isnt enough, whatever it is. It should be jail time, just to keep idiots from doing this type of this... man I can't wait to be done with school so I can be a CO... im laying down the law...


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

salty444 said:


> Lets just first say that I am not proud to post this. I am just curious what the penalties will be for a family member of mine that was caught doing something really dumb. Here is a quick rundown of the story.
> 
> New neighbors on the street from NYC do not enjoy seeing dead deer hauled out of the woods on the back of an ATV. A family member of mine shot a 4 pt buck 2nd day of the season. He used his buck tag on this deer. 2 days ago he shot a doe in the morning, gutted her out and brought her to the shed to hang... The city people witnessed this and did not like it very much. Later on in the afternoon same family member shot a very nice 8pt buck and decided to put another family members buck tag on the deer which is not allowed in NY. Now the city neighbors are really pissed and their kids are crying as another dead deer is driven by their house on the ATV. The city people call the police, the police show up and decice to call the NY DEP. Needless to say you know where this is going. The DEP take the deer and issue 3 tickets for illegally tagging, illegal possession of wildlife and another I cannot remember. Honestly, I cannot believe they did not take the ATV or his rifle. The ATV is not registered or insured and he was not wearing a helmet. Just wondering what you guys think the penalties will be for this.
> 
> Please remember that I do not agree with this hunting style and I hope this does not tarnish my reputation on this forum.


......I'm concered about the parts of the story with the "City" folks crying around about the killing of deer....If these folks moved into an area that has woods, and there will be people deer hunting, what did they expect??..And what was the reason that the law was called??....Seems like either something is missing from the story, or this family that is doing the hunting is gonna have ALOT more problems with the City family in the future...Harperman


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

dyeguy1212 said:


> penalty isnt enough, whatever it is. It should be jail time, just to keep idiots from doing this type of this... man I can't wait to be done with school so I can be a CO... im laying down the law...


....Jail time??...SERIOUSLY??...For a deer that was tagged, but not by the person that killed the deer??...You, my friend, are the exact type of person that SHOULDNT be allowed to be a Law Enforcement officer...Penalty, yes, but jail time means loss of job, and health insurance, and sometimes loss of property, such as a Home, cars, etc..etc...Do You really think that if someone commits a Game violation, they should be sent to Jail??..Yeah, thats a fitting punishment ....Make the persons Family suffer, and the neighbors as well, since if they(the offenders) go to jail, and lose Their job, the house will be repo'd by the bank, as well as the cars..(Where I work, and most places of employment around here say that if You get a Felony conviction, You lose Your JOB..and You pretty much have to be convicted of a Felony to go to jail, and besides that, jail time means loss of work unexscused, and when You exceed the allowable days of missed work, You lose Your job)...And the "City" neighbors that should have minded Their own beeswax will be crying about how the house got re-po'd, and sold for less than market value at the bank/sherriff's auction, and now Their own house is worth LESS than what They paid for it...GET REAL!...It's a DEER!...Sheesh!...Harperman


----------



## salty444 (Dec 16, 2006)

Harperman,

The city neighbors do not like people shooting guns, be it target practice or hunting. If and when they hear a shot, close or far they immediately call the police. Believe this or not the wife of the family that called the police is a NYC detective.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

salty444 said:


> Harperman,
> 
> The city neighbors do not like people shooting guns, be it target practice or hunting. If and when they hear a shot, close or far they immediately call the police. Believe this or not the wife of the family that called the police is a NYC detective.


.....This post only reiterates My points....#1...Folks that live in the Country shoot guns, and hunt....What did the family from the City expect??..And, why should the country family have to be messed with for doing something that they have always done, or at the least is a legal activity where They live??..As for the wife (NYC Detective)...I can only imagine what She's like....Thats the kind of Law Enforcement that I would want....a jumpy, nervy, anti-gun liberal women that calls the local Police when she hears a gunshot...If I were the local Law Enforcement, after a couple times of having to respond to her paranoid 911 calls, I'd give Her a ticket for false reprots, or harrassing...It's too bad what America has became...Harperman


----------



## salty444 (Dec 16, 2006)

Harperman,

You have no idea what it is like having these NYC transplants take over your town. Sadly but true we are losing hunting areas very quickly around here and they have alot more money and say than we do. People that have lived in these towns all their life are being run out by huge houses with high taxes which increases the value of the smaller homes making it not very easy to afford. People are having to move further north in the state or out of the state all together.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

salty444 said:


> Harperman,
> 
> You have no idea what it is like having these NYC transplants take over your town. Sadly but true we are losing hunting areas very quickly around here and they have alot more money and say than we do. People that have lived in these towns all their life are being run out by huge houses with high taxes which increases the value of the smaller homes making it not very easy to afford. People are having to move further north in the state or out of the state all together.


.....Salty444....I live in Ohio, the land of "Urban Sprawl"....I've got a pretty good idea how it is there...The area that I'm originally from in West Virginia is very quickly becoming similar to what You are describing.....City folks moving in, buying up land, and then changing the way of life for those that live there...The same things are happening at a scary rate out west as well...I have buddies that live in Colorado, and Idaho...As more and more people make laws that change the bigger cities and towns in crime-ridden war zones, (these same Liberal minded folks that CAUSE the problems,and then complain about the problems, are basically ruining where THEY live, then just moving away to avoid the problems),will continue to move out into the Country...I dont blame them for wanting to live the "Country" lifestyle, but the problem is that they bring the "CITY" mindset with them...If You think that these types of folks are bad concerning Hunting, how about when City folks move into the Country, build a bunch of houses, form a "Township", and then the township votes to outlaw raising livestock??....(Because of the SMELL!!)Think that it cannot, or doesnt happen??..it has, and does in Ohio...Everythings going to Hades in a handbag...in a Hurry...Harperman


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

I have a 2 more important QUESTION'S......

DEP should not have been involved......why was DEC not called....

and what WMU were you hunting in??


----------



## salty444 (Dec 16, 2006)

Not sure... I think the DEP gave the deer to the DEC but again I was not there so I don't have the entire story. I think WMU is 3m


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

yep its against the law. Party hunting is legal in some states but the hunter must be present if his tag goes on that animal.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I just want to add that I DONT condone the actions of the person that falsley tagged the deer....This is a form of theivery from the rest of the Legal N.Y. State hunters....I just dont think that such an offence should be jail time, or even a serious offence...Fine the man, and/or loss of hunting privelidges, but leave it at that...Harperman


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

while I also do not agree with this type of stuff, it goes on.....

however as long as the deer HAD a tag, they would have to admit that it was as the neighbors saw it......and that would have to be in a court....

I would probably fight this......

is there no other place that they can get the deer to the house, but where the neighbors could see??

how about leaving the animals till dark, gutted of course.....

what people dont see, doesnt bother them.....

I am one of those people that refuses to even stop for a bottle of water with camo on, or blood on my hands.....

"little" suzy, doesnt need to see that.....


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

to the guy saying Jail Time.......


lain:lain:


----------



## ACES (May 18, 2006)

It sounds to me like you and a few others are trying to blame the "City" people for the problem. It is very apparent to me that they are not the problem and are only trying to make sure the law is followed. 
Your relative is the problem. It doesn't matter if the neighbors are from the city or the country. 
My guess is that the tickets will probably add up to $500 - $1000


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

wow. . . . this forum is going around and around. . . law should be followed no matter what it is. . . but my question. . . how many deer can one person bag in the state on ny.? if only one and they need the meat, have some heart. if that is the way he is providing for his family then taking it soft may be of concern. if it is mre than one then the neighbors did not need to call the police in the first place. they might be the type when your grass is 1/4" to high for the community standards they call you in. i would show some heart if this may be the case. or he was greedy and this should of happened. and yes 500-1000 fine


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

could get real expencive could of taken the gun not the quad you don't need ins on your own prop


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

ACES said:


> It sounds to me like you and a few others are trying to blame the "City" people for the problem. It is very apparent to me that they are not the problem and are only trying to make sure the law is followed.
> Your relative is the problem. It doesn't matter if the neighbors are from the city or the country.
> My guess is that the tickets will probably add up to $500 - $1000


Excellent post...how about we put the blame on the poaching local where it belongs!!


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

dyeguy1212 said:


> penalty isnt enough, whatever it is. It should be jail time, just to keep idiots from doing this type of this... man I can't wait to be done with school so I can be a CO... im laying down the law...


With an attitude like that, you'll find yourself duct taped to a tree your first year out of school.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

salty444 said:


> Harperman,
> 
> You have no idea what it is like having these NYC transplants take over your town. Sadly but true we are losing hunting areas very quickly around here and they have alot more money and say than we do. People that have lived in these towns all their life are being run out by huge houses with high taxes which increases the value of the smaller homes making it not very easy to afford. People are having to move further north in the state or out of the state all together.


I think a little chat with them explaining that they don't live in the city anymore is in order. Things are done differently out of city limits...thats why most people live out of town...to do as they wish without someone sticking thier nose where it don't belong.


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

dyeguy1212 said:


> penalty isnt enough, whatever it is. It should be jail time, just to keep idiots from doing this type of this... man I can't wait to be done with school so I can be a CO... im laying down the law...


You are in for a rude awakening as to how the system works.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Funny.....dead deer are offensive to them....since rats the size of cats and huge cockroaches are everywhere in NYC.


----------



## Good Moses (Oct 17, 2008)

dyeguy1212 said:


> penalty isnt enough, whatever it is. It should be jail time, just to keep idiots from doing this type of this... man I can't wait to be done with school so I can be a CO... im laying down the law...


Go get em tough guy...


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

In Iowa, during the gun season, they have what is called party hunting; you can shoot an unspecified amount of deer and use anyone’s tags in the party (group). I have never understood what the big attraction is to have someone shoot a deer for you and you get to place your tag on it. This activity promotes the very thing you are talking about. People buy extra tags for their wives and daughters and then put their tags on extra deer the group shoots. Pure nonsense but it is legal and does nothing but promote poaching.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

salty444 said:


> Lets just first say that I am not proud to post this. I am just curious what the penalties will be for a family member of mine that was caught doing something really dumb. Here is a quick rundown of the story.
> 
> New neighbors on the street from NYC do not enjoy seeing dead deer hauled out of the woods on the back of an ATV. A family member of mine shot a 4 pt buck 2nd day of the season. He used his buck tag on this deer. 2 days ago he shot a doe in the morning, gutted her out and brought her to the shed to hang... The city people witnessed this and did not like it very much. Later on in the afternoon same family member shot a very nice 8pt buck and decided to put another family members buck tag on the deer which is not allowed in NY. Now the city neighbors are really pissed and their kids are crying as another dead deer is driven by their house on the ATV. The city people call the police, the police show up and decice to call the NY DEP. Needless to say you know where this is going. The DEP take the deer and issue 3 tickets for illegally tagging, illegal possession of wildlife and another I cannot remember. Honestly, I cannot believe they did not take the ATV or his rifle. The ATV is not registered or insured and he was not wearing a helmet. Just wondering what you guys think the penalties will be for this.
> 
> Please remember that I do not agree with this hunting style and I hope this does not tarnish my reputation on this forum.


The "city people" need to learn to mind their own business!! I would have a talk with them and let them know it is perfectly legal to kill deer and if they don't like it then MOVE!! And the family relative that shot the second buck broke the law plain and simple, he got what he deserves.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

jds-1 said:


> The "city people" need to learn to mind their own business!! I would have a talk with them and let them know it is perfectly legal to kill deer and if they don't like it then MOVE!! And the family relative that shot the second buck broke the law plain and simple, he got what he deserves.


Bingo.:thumbs_up


----------



## *wk* (Aug 26, 2002)

Stanley said:


> In Iowa, during the gun season, they have what is called party hunting; you can shoot an unspecified amount of deer and use anyone’s tags in the party (group). I have never understood what the big attraction is to have someone shoot a deer for you and you get to place your tag on it. This activity promotes the very thing you are talking about. People buy extra tags for their wives and daughters and then put their tags on extra deer the group shoots. Pure nonsense but it is legal and does nothing but promote poaching.


This is only legal if the wives and daughters are an active part of the hunting party. If they are home in bed, the people using their tags are breaking the law.


----------



## salty444 (Dec 16, 2006)

We are going to construct an A-Frame game pole for the front yard and invite everyone to hang their deer on it!!


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

Let me ask you this....if every hunter illegally tagged (2) bucks a year...

what would that do to the "quality" and number of bucks available next year?

:thumbs_do
:thumbs_do


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Ha*

Thats the oldest trick in the book. Their is no jail for illegal possesion of a deer. Fine and loss of hunting privileges revoked for a year. In Arkansas it's 1,000 bucks. He got caught.........he pays. As for the neighbor I would erect the largest deer skinning pole I could devise and build. Make sure it was in plain view for them to see. Invite every hunter I knew to come by opening week and use it. I would also sit around in a lawn chair and clean firearms around the festivities. I would also build a rifle range and invite everyone I knew over to sight in their rifle before season. Make sure you are legal in everyway in these activities. They want to be this type of neighbors, I'd be one right back. :thumbs_up

Sorry If this offends anyone but I KNOW these types of people.:thumbs_do


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*I love reading these threads......good humor all around, heres some input.*

First, I can see NYS and the East as a whole has some real issues. Who gives a crap if little Wendy or Bobby cry when they see a dead deer......wonder what they woud do watching it be taken down to steak size chunks in my front yard?


Second, even in states like Minnesota were party hunting and tag sharing is legal, people still find ways to break the law. Grandma, granddaughter, cousin Vinney, little Joe, and anyone else who is breathing gets a deer tag and Uncle Bill fills them all. Usually with little nub bucks and 70 lb fawns, people will always find ways around the law. Reason they do is because the laws are not tough enough, here in Minnesota most game laws are a slap on the hand and the slobs know it.


Lastly, I know many Federal and Local Game Officers, some are close friends and hunting buddies. They do a bang up job, but are held down by the liberal law makers, judges, and lawyers. So, If you become a CO, good luck getting anything done in your area of responsibility.

Rick


P.S. I would not be bragging about duck tapping someone to a tree, you might find your own butt sticking up, bent over a log full of red ants,......bare butt with honey slapped on it.....now that there is funny no matter who you are.

The ole brave I am on the internet group, yep meet guys like that all the time stumbling around in the woods......even made a few pee their pants, I knew all that training I recieved would become fun some day.:thumbs_up


----------



## Tom_in_CT (Mar 11, 2008)

IBBW said:


> Thats the oldest trick in the book. Their is no jail for illegal possesion of a deer. Fine and loss of hunting privileges revoked for a year. In Arkansas it's 1,000 bucks. He got caught.........he pays. As for the neighbor I would erect the largest deer skinning pole I could devise and build. Make sure it was in plain view for them to see. Invite every hunter I knew to come by opening week and use it. I would also sit around in a lawn chair and clean firearms around the festivities. I would also build a rifle range and invite everyone I knew over to sight in their rifle before season. Make sure you are legal in everyway in these activities. They want to be this type of neighbors, I'd be one right back. :thumbs_up
> 
> Sorry If this offends anyone but I KNOW these types of people.:thumbs_do


I'd talk to them first. if they still want to be a pain in the butt.....I'd go with your suggestions


----------



## dressed2kill (Sep 10, 2007)

I have no pity on the individual who tagged the deer knowing it was against the law and he will pay his fines and it will be over. I am concerned, like others, about the neighbors. Us ******** around here would make a point to drive by there house with a dead deer every chance we have. They do not live in the city anymore and hunting is a part of this world we live in. No I would not inconvience myself by leaving the deer until after dark. I would bulid a skinning shack in view of there house. Some might not agree with me but we have a right as hunters to do what we do. It might be different if the city-slickers lived there first and he just moved in, but if he has lived there longer he should not have to change his ways to accomodate the new neighbors. Would you stop shooting your bow in your yard if your new neighbors were against shooting? Would you stop shooting your 3D target because your new neighbors were antis? They got the police involved in a matter the police had nothing to do with in the first place. They would see so many deer hanging on the skinning shack they would move out!


----------



## Bob H in NH (Aug 20, 2002)

If the relatives had done nothing illegal, there'd be no issue here except for the police to tell the city folk to suck it up, they live in the country now. However, they broke several laws, got caught and now have to pay. 

Ya, the new neighbor may be a jerk about all this, but fact is, your relative got caught breaking hunting and ATV laws. How much you want to bet the NY detective actually knew the laws, saw one/more was being broken and turned them in.

Don't break the laws, you won't have a problem. Well legal at least


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cross tagging deer is stupid anywhere ,anytime ,even where legal .They all will likely pay fines and lose thier hunting rights for 2-5 years .

They deserve it .Besides if you are a hunter and can't kill your own deer you shouldn't get one from someonelse killing it for you.:angry:


----------



## callmin (Apr 4, 2007)

IBBW, I agree with you 100%. If they don't like it move back to the city where they belong.


----------



## holger_danske (Jan 8, 2008)

dyeguy1212 said:


> penalty isnt enough, whatever it is. It should be jail time, just to keep idiots from doing this type of this... man I can't wait to be done with school so I can be a CO... im laying down the law...


jail time??? I play it straight, but I sure hope I never run into a power-hungry CO like that in the woods. Hope you cool off a bit b4 you graduate...


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Salty444,

How did the "DEP" know the deer was tagged with another family members tag ?
Unless it was admitted to, how would they know since they weren't there when the deer was shot ?
Personally, I couldn't care less if someone uses another family members tag on a deer.
No, I haven't done it but don't give a flat damn if others do it.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

(from Silenhnter)
P.S. I would not be bragging about duck tapping someone to a tree, you might find your own butt sticking up, bent over a log full of red ants,......bare butt with honey slapped on it.....now that there is funny no matter who you are.


Its been quite some time now, at least 20 years, but there was a hardcore GW around here that was a bit "over the top" with his ways. He ended up getting de-pantsed and duct taped to a tree by a group of guys. It ain't right, but the guy kinda got what was coming to him I guess.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Did this poaching take place in one of the pilot Anter restriction areas?


----------



## salty444 (Dec 16, 2006)

Sagittarius said:


> Salty444,
> 
> How did the "DEP" know the deer was tagged with another family members tag ?
> Unless it was admitted to, how would they know since they weren't there when the deer was shot ?
> ...


NY hunting liscences have numbers and the numbers did not match. The real tag owner was not in the woods, matter of fact he is in the hospital and 87 years old. He admited to the mistake hoping the DEP would take it kindly but they didn't.


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

In Canada we call that party hunting, we are allowed to tag deer with someone elses tag as long we don't exeed the total number of tags it doesn't matter who shoots them. My self and my 2 son's and wife hunt until we have all the tags filled or trying to get them filled no matter who gets them as long as they are legally tagged. Also our kids can start hunting at 12 yrs old and they have to use an adult tag if they get lucky, just different rules for different areas.


Chris.


----------



## AERO63 (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't know what the penalty will be, but I'd be interested to find out. How about you post it up here when all is said and done?

My guess is it might not be as much as I would think it should be...seems like game violations usually warrant no more than a slap on the wrist. :thumbs_do

Jail-time is probably too harse for this offense...but probably not for SOME game violations.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Did he not have a tag left? I thought he had two buck tags? If he shot a nice 8pt for his second buck and had a doe down as well and didn't want to burn his last buck tag then that's getting very greedy. Sounds like he was having a good season, why not use the tags.


----------



## salty444 (Dec 16, 2006)

I will post results of this when I hear of them... not sure of the court date.

NY allows 1 deer of either sex for archery, 1 buck with the rifle, 2 does if you get the tags....... sometimes you get 1 tag, sometimes you get none and then you can get 1 deer with the black powder rifle.... not exactly sure it is either sex or buck


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Was this in an antler restriction area?


----------



## Kipsbay (Sep 8, 2006)

CHAMPION2 said:


> yep its against the law. Party hunting is legal in some states but the hunter must be present if his tag goes on that animal.


like he said....in some states...."Party Hunting is Legal".....if not don't do or risk paying the piper if caught.


----------



## Radar (Mar 9, 2004)

sad part is that if the hunter wasn't breaking the law - we as hunters could shove it down the "city peoples" throats that it's legal and if you don't like it move. now they call the police and actually even though unknowingly - find a problem because this idiot hunter tags two bucks.

we as hunters have a responsibility to do the right thing and to follow the law. when neighbors complain - we have a leg to stand on. now this makes us all look bad. too bad for the hunter down the street that is following the law and not acting like he's above it - because the cops will be called on him every time he leaves the woods now too.

this guy should be punished for this and the neighbors that called the police should be explained that the reason he's in trouble is for breaking a tagging law - not driving a four wheeler with dead deer on it as this is perfectly legal where they live. 

my 2 cents


----------



## SputterFuss (Apr 12, 2006)

Sagittarius said:


> Salty444,
> 
> How did the "DEP" know the deer was tagged with another family members tag ?
> Unless it was admitted to, how would they know since they weren't there when the deer was shot ?
> ...


Good post. That's exactly what I was thinking. If the deer had tags on them, there should have been nothing the officers could do. There must be something more to the story.

Oh yea, I also could care less if someone uses another family members tag on a deer they shot. It's a trivial offense in my opinion. A fine of $10 is too much!


----------



## Radar (Mar 9, 2004)

SputterFuss said:


> Good post. That's exactly what I was thinking. If the deer had tags on them, there should have been nothing the officers could do. There must be something more to the story.
> 
> Oh yea, I also could care less if someone uses another family members tag on a deer they shot. It's a trivial offense in my opinion. A fine of $10 is too much!


sad! i'm happy you're not hunting where i try and manage property to shoot mature bucks.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

CHAMPION2 said:


> yep its against the law. Party hunting is legal in some states but the hunter must be present if his tag goes on that animal.


Yep, "party" hunting is still legal in MN..You have to be "afield" with the group though to be legal....

Just guessing here...
Jail time seems to be pretty rare for cases like this...
My guess would be
Lose of all the animals.
X dollar of fines 
and 
lose of hunting privileges for X years.


----------



## Big Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

Wonder how many people call the OHP on me when I am driving down the road with no seat belt on, or when I am doing 75 on the interstate?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 23, 2007)

Harperman said:


> ....Jail time??...SERIOUSLY??...For a deer that was tagged, but not by the person that killed the deer??...You, my friend, are the exact type of person that SHOULDNT be allowed to be a Law Enforcement officer...Penalty, yes, but jail time means loss of job, and health insurance, and sometimes loss of property, such as a Home, cars, etc..etc...Do You really think that if someone commits a Game violation, they should be sent to Jail??..Yeah, thats a fitting punishment ....Make the persons Family suffer, and the neighbors as well, since if they(the offenders) go to jail, and lose Their job, the house will be repo'd by the bank, as well as the cars..(Where I work, and most places of employment around here say that if You get a Felony conviction, You lose Your JOB..and You pretty much have to be convicted of a Felony to go to jail, and besides that, jail time means loss of work unexscused, and when You exceed the allowable days of missed work, You lose Your job)...And the "City" neighbors that should have minded Their own beeswax will be crying about how the house got re-po'd, and sold for less than market value at the bank/sherriff's auction, and now Their own house is worth LESS than what They paid for it...GET REAL!...It's a DEER!...Sheesh!...Harperman



we're all impressed hot shot. the law is the law. follow it or stay out of the woods.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 23, 2007)

Harperman said:


> This is a form of theivery from the rest of the Legal N.Y. State hunters... Harperman



then why no jail time? theft is theft.


----------



## SputterFuss (Apr 12, 2006)

Radar said:


> sad! i'm happy you're not hunting where i try and manage property to shoot mature bucks.


What does managing for mature bucks have to do with it? Maybe the guy who puts his wife's tag on a deer is also managing for mature bucks. Anyway, whether he is or isn't doesn't have anything to do with how serious the infraction is for tagging an animal with another faimily members tag. IMO, it's trivial. I suppose you'd have him executed.


----------



## SputterFuss (Apr 12, 2006)

dyeguy1212 said:


> then why no jail time? theft is theft.


Jail time for petty theft? I don't think so!


----------



## arkiep&yhunter (Jul 29, 2006)

dyeguy1212 said:


> penalty isnt enough, whatever it is. It should be jail time, just to keep idiots from doing this type of this... man I can't wait to be done with school so I can be a CO... im laying down the law...


You go get em tiger..........:


----------



## mbw1924 (Aug 28, 2007)

i hate when people do this. i have a friend that will use his dads tags and it pisses me off. i personally wont turn him in, but if he ever gets caught ill be the first to say i told you so right to his face.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Harperman said:


> ......I'm concered about the parts of the story with the "City" folks crying around about the killing of deer....If these folks moved into an area that has woods, and there will be people deer hunting, what did they expect??..And what was the reason that the law was called??....Seems like either something is missing from the story, or this family that is doing the hunting is gonna have ALOT more problems with the City family in the future...Harperman


I agree, I think little Suzie would not be very happy living next door to me...... 



dyeguy1212 said:


> penalty isnt enough, whatever it is. It should be jail time, just to keep idiots from doing this type of this... man I can't wait to be done with school so I can be a CO... im laying down the law...


Good luck with this there Columbo, back off the power trip for a minute.



salty444 said:


> Harperman,
> 
> The city neighbors do not like people shooting guns, be it target practice or hunting. If and when they hear a shot, close or far they immediately call the police. Believe this or not the wife of the family that called the police is a NYC detective.


Eventually the police will tire of these activities, especially if they (the Police) are from that area and know how things are....


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

DOnt know what to tell you. In michigan last year i got busted for shining in november(illegal) with a weapon in the back. Glad it was just my bow. 
He wrote me a ticket for shining in November, then said that he was SUPPOSED to take my bow, but he wasnt going to because he knew i wasnt intending to poach.
Anyhow, the shining ticket alone cost me $260.


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

dyeguy1212 said:


> penalty isnt enough, whatever it is. It should be jail time, just to keep idiots from doing this type of this... man I can't wait to be done with school so I can be a CO... im laying down the law...




:uzi: look out it's chuck norris of the forest!


----------



## Brett/NY (Jan 7, 2003)

Salty, weren't you ripping the city hunters last week for doing dump sh it. I have to go back and find exactly what it was that you said....


----------



## Radar (Mar 9, 2004)

SputterFuss said:


> What does managing for mature bucks have to do with it? Maybe the guy who puts his wife's tag on a deer is also managing for mature bucks. Anyway, whether he is or isn't doesn't have anything to do with how serious the infraction is for tagging an animal with another faimily members tag. IMO, it's trivial. I suppose you'd have him executed.


i think you're joking with me. you really think he's trying to manage a farm by harvesting two bucks in one season in a state that only allows for one? you can't see that it would be a really bad thing if everybody did that?

last season i killed a nice buck in November and a week later a 160 class 9 point walked by my stand at 15 yards... IYO it's perfectly fine if i killed the 160 too and had my girlfriend tag it? 

i think you should call the DNR the next time you tag your buddies 2nd buck for him and tell them how you feel - that you don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

The biggest crock of BS in this story is the calling of the cops in the first place.

Did they honestly call them and say they are illegally tagging deer? Highly doubtful. They didn't like what they were seeing and called and complained. Now, what your family did was poaching, I won't defend that. However these morons that called the cops are just as guilty. I would never hide the fact I shot another deer (legally) from these a-holes.

I do like the sky high meat pole idea too.


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

Here in Iowa, killing a deer without a tag is poaching.

Having access to an unused tag is a cop out for that.

Unfortunately, we have to be on our best behavior around the non-hunters around us. Jail time is out of line, I think, but fines and loss of hunting privileges are fine by me. That guy would not be welcome to hunt with me, either way.


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

salty444 said:


> Harperman,
> 
> The city neighbors do not like people shooting guns, be it target practice or hunting. If and when they hear a shot, close or far they immediately call the police. Believe this or not the wife of the family that called the police is a NYC detective.


tell them to go back to the city then. if they are in the city, GO DEEPER.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

dyeguy1212 said:


> penalty isnt enough, whatever it is. It should be jail time, just to keep idiots from doing this type of this... man I can't wait to be done with school so I can be a CO... im laying down the law...


Another nut job with an attitude that is going to change the world with his gun and badge! Horray.


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

Meleagris1 said:


> Was this in an antler restriction area?


if you have not recieved an answer to your question yet, the answer is NO....

3M is not in the program........


----------



## waterweasle (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm more inrested why teh DEP showed up, they dont haver anything to do with deer, unless they were dumping on DEP lands


----------



## smesk403 (Dec 12, 2006)

dyeguy1212 said:


> penalty isnt enough, whatever it is. It should be jail time, just to keep idiots from doing this type of this... man I can't wait to be done with school so I can be a CO... im laying down the law...


easy there killer. you won't make it far as a CO with that attitude.


----------



## Eworkman (Oct 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by dyeguy1212 
penalty isnt enough, whatever it is. It should be jail time, just to keep idiots from doing this type of this... man I can't wait to be done with school so I can be a CO... im laying down the law...

Barney Fife you may want to try this as a CO instead of trying to put everyone in jail: to educate the public on the importance of natural resources laws and rules. I'm going to school to be CO and thats the not the right attitude to have. IMO


----------



## 30-30 (Mar 23, 2006)

Dodgedude said:


> Unfortunately, we have to be on our best behavior around the non-hunters around us.


+1 

The meat pole people are the ones that add numbers to PETA. :thumbs_do

Hunters are greatly outnumbered by non hunters. Displaying dead deer does NOTHING except make you happy and our enemies (or potential enemies) mad.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

SIR SHOOTS ALOT said:


> while I also do not agree with this type of stuff, it goes on.....
> 
> however as long as the deer HAD a tag, they would have to admit that it was as the neighbors saw it......and that would have to be in a court....
> 
> ...


I should not have to hide or be ashamed of hunting. Would probraly be good for little suzy's mom and dad to explain to her the food chain.:darkbeer:


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

ukey: UH THATS POACHING ukey:


----------



## mark j (Jun 18, 2005)

In Nevada, it's a felony if you kill and tag a deer using a tag that doesn't belong to you. Yep, a felony. And people still do it here!


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

MN Doe Hunter said:


> The biggest crock of BS in this story is the calling of the cops in the first place.
> 
> Did they honestly call them and say they are illegally tagging deer? Highly doubtful. They didn't like what they were seeing and called and complained. Now, what your family did was poaching, I won't defend that. However these morons that called the cops are just as guilty. I would never hide the fact I shot another deer (legally) from these a-holes.
> 
> I do like the sky high meat pole idea too.


Where I'm from , snitches get stitches.........:darkbeer: Mind your own business people.....:beer:


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

dyeguy1212 said:


> penalty isnt enough, whatever it is. It should be jail time, just to keep idiots from doing this type of this... man I can't wait to be done with school so I can be a CO... im laying down the law...


Give me a break!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

dyeguy1212 said:


> penalty isnt enough, whatever it is. It should be jail time, just to keep idiots from doing this type of this... man I can't wait to be done with school so I can be a CO... im laying down the law...


calm down. i personally dont think it is a big deal. i mean. if some else wants a deer and cant get it and someone else shoots one for them and the other person uses there tag for a deer they legally paid for than it shouldnt matter who took the shot. if you paid and went through all the courses and stuff than you deserve a deer in the freezer. Plus there are way to many over populate deer anyways they need to be shot more. they cause alot of accidents a year. A guy i know works for allstate and says he gets at least 5 calls a day because of deers running in front of cars. what ever a tags a tag and if some one gives it up it should be allowed. ny is way to strict on everything.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

dyeguy1212 said:


> we're all impressed hot shot. the law is the law. follow it or stay out of the woods.


When you become a C.O., and are driving around and NOT on a call, you have to obey the vehicle code to the letter. The law is the law. Follow it or resign the law enforcement position AND stay off the road. I'm NOT impressed when I see a law enforcement officer breaking the law.

Why were all three deer seized if the one buck he shot had a valid buck tag on it?


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

sawtoothscream said:


> calm down. i personally dont think it is a big deal. i mean. if some else wants a deer and cant get it and someone else shoots one for them and the other person uses there tag for a deer they legally paid for than it shouldnt matter who took the shot. if you paid and went through all the courses and stuff than you deserve a deer in the freezer. Plus there are way to many over populate deer anyways they need to be shot more. they cause alot of accidents a year. A guy i know works for allstate and says he gets at least 5 calls a day because of deers running in front of cars. what ever a tags a tag and if some one gives it up it should be allowed. ny is way to strict on everything.


So you are saying that it would be ok for my wife to buy an archery permit and if I had both my buck tags filled, it would be okay to shoot two more bucks because I could use her tags? This would be okay??

I dont think so If I did that I would be a poacher.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Paul S. said:


> (from Silenhnter)
> 
> Its been quite some time now, at least 20 years, but there was a hardcore GW around here that was a bit "over the top" with his ways. He ended up getting de-pantsed and duct taped to a tree by a group of guys. It ain't right, but the guy kinda got what was coming to him I guess.


Anybody remember Claude "you'll never take me alive" Dallas?


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

*wk* said:


> This is only legal if the wives and daughters are an active part of the hunting party. If they are home in bed, the people using their tags are breaking the law.


If the wife and kids bring coffee and donuts out for the hunting party. The deer doesn't have to be tagged until moved. The whole concept is lame and promotes misuse.


----------



## satchamo (May 6, 2006)

dyeguy1212 said:


> penalty isnt enough, whatever it is. It should be jail time, just to keep idiots from doing this type of this... man I can't wait to be done with school so I can be a CO... im laying down the law...


yeah considering the guy could have killed the deer and not tagged it period, id say that is perfectly fine... the fact that he took the time to even do it is fine by me 

seriously tho, i hope u dont end up in Southern illinois with that attitude, youll get shot


----------



## Teson34 (Oct 8, 2008)

First off all of this jail time nonsense is ludicrous. Second, I would never, never leave my deer in the woods because someone doesn’t like to see it. For god sakes you said she’s a detective, HELLO do police detectives not see blood from time to time. Can’t remember the last time I heard a PD ask if the blood could be removed form the scene before they got there. Ok, Ok to all of those “ but I don’t want my kids to see it”, that’s BS get over it, deer are hit everyday on the highways, hurry and put a blindfold on your kid there is a dead deer( dog, cat, ****) on the road.

For all those “I don’t agree with you relative poaching this deer”, yes, I don’t agree either. But all in all, who cares, I own a 110 acre farm in mid Missouri and have rights to many other 100 + acre farms, I work nights and hunt most everyday except Tuesday afternoons (college, yes lucky me) and I mean everyday, I spend from the first day of bow season Sept 15th to Nov 14th, the first day of gun season Nov 15th to Nov 25th, muzzleloader season Nov 28 to Dec 7, bow season again Dec 13 to Dec 21 and maybe another late gun season in Jan, IN THE WOODS. I spent every bit of 3-6 hours on the stand a day. I pass on more deer then most people see maybe in a life time. There are enough deer to go around, no I won’t share (I don’t work this hard to let my little deer grow up to only have someone else shoot them). 

I can rant and rave about this all day but think half of everybody on this forum has to be half city slicker themselves. Sorry, got in the moment there.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Well*

You know I don't have a problem with people moving out of the city to the country. I don't blame them. I've been to Detroit, New York, Cali, etc. I'd move too. Just don't bring your city ways with you because that is exactly what made the city you moved from the fine place it was. That is why you moved to the country in the first place. Right?? Law broken or not, no one died. Illegal deer possesion is petty. I won't do it myself ever but still, it's petty. The meat wasn't being sold or wasted so it was being put to good use. Food. New neighbors calling the law on you that soon, wow, whats next? 

I think talking to the neighbors about it is pretty much out at this point. I am sure that would just get him another visit from the authorities. A very large hog pen upwind from their place (downwind from yours) would be cool though. 

As far as being called a ******* because of my views............I am from Arkansas so hillbilly would be more correct and thank you by the way..........:thumbs_up


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Teson34 said:


> First off all of this jail time nonsense is ludicrous. Second, I would never, never leave my deer in the woods because someone doesn’t like to see it. For god sakes you said she’s a detective, HELLO do police detectives not see blood from time to time. Can’t remember the last time I heard a PD ask if the blood could be removed form the scene before they got there. Ok, Ok to all of those “ but I don’t want my kids to see it”, that’s BS get over it, deer are hit everyday on the highways, hurry and put a blindfold on your kid there is a dead deer( dog, cat, ****) on the road.
> 
> For all those “I don’t agree with you relative poaching this deer”, yes, I don’t agree either. But all in all, who cares, I own a 110 acre farm in mid Missouri and have rights to many other 100 + acre farms, I work nights and hunt most everyday except Tuesday afternoons (college, yes lucky me) and I mean everyday, I spend from the first day of bow season Sept 15th to Nov 14th, the first day of gun season Nov 15th to Nov 25th, muzzleloader season Nov 28 to Dec 7, bow season again Dec 13 to Dec 21 and maybe another late gun season in Jan, IN THE WOODS. I spent every bit of 3-6 hours on the stand a day. I pass on more deer then most people see maybe in a life time. There are enough deer to go around, no I won’t share (I don’t work this hard to let my little deer grow up to only have someone else shoot them).
> 
> I can rant and rave about this all day but think half of everybody on this forum has to be half city slicker themselves. Sorry, got in the moment there.


Didn't you say you just got out of the Marines on another post? If so, then I'm pretty sure that these city slicker statements are like the pot calling the kettle black. Sorry for the highjack, carry on......


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

IBBW said:


> I think talking to the neighbors about it is pretty much out at this point. I am sure that would just get him another visit from the authorities. A very large hog pen upwind from their place (downwind from yours) would be cool though.


Good one, I do like the skinning pole idea too, but I'd put it in the back yard, so it's in their view only.......


----------



## SputterFuss (Apr 12, 2006)

Radar said:


> i think you're joking with me. you really think he's trying to manage a farm by harvesting two bucks in one season in a state that only allows for one? you can't see that it would be a really bad thing if everybody did that?
> 
> last season i killed a nice buck in November and a week later a 160 class 9 point walked by my stand at 15 yards... IYO it's perfectly fine if i killed the 160 too and had my girlfriend tag it?
> 
> i think you should call the DNR the next time you tag your buddies 2nd buck for him and tell them how you feel - that you don't think it's a big deal.


Excuse me but the issue here is NOT that 2 bucks are taken off the farm. The state would be perfectly fine with it if 2 of your 160 class bucks were taken assuming 1 was taken by you and 1 by your girlfriend. You'd be happy about it too so get off the management kick. Your gripe is that it's not legal in NY to put another persons buck tag on a deer you kill. It's perfectly legal in other states and its legal in NY to tag a doe with another person's anterless tag. It's also perfectly legal in NY for a given hunter to take 2 bucks in one season providing one is killed with bow and one is killed with gun. Try to keep up and quit trying to make it a management issue. It makes absolutely no difference to the herd if 2 bucks are killed legally or illegally, the result is precisely the same regarding management.

So if you shoot 2 bucks or you shoot one and your wife shoots one it makes no differece to the deer and I for one could give a flying you know what.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

i've done it twice in the past. never on a buck, but rather just used a landowner's tag (i wasn't a landowner) that said, i'd never do it again. rules is rules and if you're breaking the law, you're breaking the law. even if it doesn't seem like a big deal, those little things are the things that lead into bigger violations. 

play by the rules and have fun. that's why the rules are there.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

There will probably be some hefty fines and loss of hunting rights for a number of years. Depends on how the DNR pursues it.


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

hidden danger said:


> I should not have to hide or be ashamed of hunting. Would probraly be good for little suzy's mom and dad to explain to her the food chain.:darkbeer:


I am not hiding it......tough guy.....

I am simply keeping it to a non issue......


----------



## Teson34 (Oct 8, 2008)

huntin_addict said:


> Didn't you say you just got out of the Marines on another post? If so, then I'm pretty sure that these city slicker statements are like the pot calling the kettle black. Sorry for the highjack, carry on......


Call the kettle black, and your on track. Yes, I’m half citerized, lol. 
I don’t discriminate even against myself.


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Teson34 said:


> Call the kettle black, and your on track. Yes, I’m half citerized, lol.
> I don’t discriminate even against myself.


Nice......:darkbeer:here's to ya....


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

> if you paid and went through all the courses and stuff than you deserve a deer in the freezer.


No - that just lets you hunt.
You are not purchasing a deer.
Another example of a sense of entitlement.

Steve


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Some may feel like this is just a trivial violation. However, if I just took my relatives tags and started killing deer, I could easily kill 20-30 bucks in a season. I know guys around here who do this. Better yet, some guys just carry a pocket full of "brass tag" and just start killing. This kind of thing infuriates me, especially when it is happening on property that adjoins property that you are trying to manage and control the killing of young bucks. 

In my opinion, if you are shooting deer, and you don't have a valid tag for that deer, its poaching, plain and simple. I won't go as far as saying that jail time is the appropriate punishment (with the exception of repeat offenders) but the punishment should send a SERIOUS message. Bottomline is that in NY, you can't transfer buck tags. If you want an 8 pointer, then hold out for one. If any buck will do that's fine. If you insist on shooting every buck you feel like and figuring out where the tag will come from later, then you are poaching and fully deserve whatever punishment you get (which in all likelihood will not be stiff enough).


----------



## Redemption (Jul 18, 2007)

They're just deer. Tag away. A fee was paid to the state for that deer and that is all the state should concern itself with.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Great post Melagris!



> They're just deer. Tag away. A fee was paid to the state for that deer and that is all the state should concern itself with.


Another one thinking hunting and buying are the same thing.
A shame actually.

Steve


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Redemption said:


> They're just deer. Tag away. A fee was paid to the state for that deer and that is all the state should concern itself with.


Luckily in our society ignorance of the laws is not a legitimate defense.


----------



## SputterFuss (Apr 12, 2006)

Meleagris1 said:


> Some may feel like this is just a trivial violation. However, if I just took my relatives tags and started killing deer, I could easily kill 20-30 bucks in a season. I know guys around here who do this. Better yet, some guys just carry a pocket full of "brass tag" and just start killing. This kind of thing infuriates me, especially when it is happening on property that adjoins property that you are trying to manage and control the killing of young bucks.
> 
> In my opinion, if you are shooting deer, and you don't have a valid tag for that deer, its poaching, plain and simple. I won't go as far as saying that jail time is the appropriate punishment (with the exception of repeat offenders) but the punishment should send a SERIOUS message. Bottomline is that in NY, you can't transfer buck tags. If you want an 8 pointer, then hold out for one. If any buck will do that's fine. If you insist on shooting every buck you feel like and figuring out where the tag will come from later, then you are poaching and fully deserve whatever punishment you get (which in all likelihood will not be stiff enough).



O.K. lets try to keep a rational perspective here. 20-30 bucks a year taken by one hunter? Come on, what have you been smoking? Those that are talking about a "trivial" offense here are talking about a guy that takes an extra deer or 2 by placing a family members tag on it. He takes the deer home and he and his family consumes it over the course of the year. It's a pretty common practice here. Just about as common as driving 60 in a 55. You ought to have sense enough to know that, so why exagerate to the point of being ridiculous?


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

SputterFuss said:


> You ought to have sense enough to know that, so why exagerate to the point of being ridiculous?


So exactly how many deer is it OK to poach before it becomes a problem. Common sense is escaping me at the moment.


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

salty444 said:


> Harperman,
> 
> The city neighbors do not like people shooting guns, be it target practice or hunting. If and when they hear a shot, close or far they immediately call the police. Believe this or not the wife of the family that called the police is a NYC detective.


If it is legal to shoot in the back yard where those people live I would be doing it every single evening.


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm just glad I grew up in a state where I had more than one tag. We had 5 where I'm from. I like to hunt to much to shoot 1 and be done and wouldn't have liked sitting all year letting them walk waiting on one shot a year. Now for the last several years I hunt out of state a lot and can only shoot 1 in a couple of those states but I am close to the state lines so I can just dirve a couple miles and have another tag. I know we have to have 1 deer limits in some states just glad I never had to deal with that for a full year. Probablly would have lost intrest in hunting at a early age. 
As for the neighbors I would do everything possible to irratate them. Next time put the gut pile right at the property line. I have seen people move in our mountains ( most come from Florida) around here and try to shove their libeal tree hugging ways down our ******* throats. Bring in lots of drug money and buy up lots of land where we used to hunt and post it allowing no one to hunt it. They come into the country and develop it into small "cities" and ruin the land. Wish the city folk would just stay in the city


----------



## SputterFuss (Apr 12, 2006)

Meleagris1 said:


> Common sense is escaping me at the moment.


 Yes it certainly is!


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

zyxw said:


> I'm just glad I grew up in a state where I had more than one tag. We had 5 where I'm from.


In NY (where this took place) you can get 2 buck tags, one doe tag, and up to two additional doe tags through the DMP lottery. That's at least 3, and in many cases 5 deer.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

SputterFuss said:


> Yes it certainly is!



Something tells me that if you, me and the conservation officer were having this same discussion, common sense would be escaping you also. You keep telling yourself poaching is OK . . . i'm sure the guilt will go away eventually. :thumbs_up


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

> So exactly how many deer is it OK to poach before it becomes a problem.


I'd like to hear the number as well.

Steve


----------



## ACES (May 18, 2006)

SteveB said:


> I'd like to hear the number as well.
> 
> Steve


Me 2.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

> zyxw
> I'm just glad I grew up in a state where I had more than one tag. We had 5 where I'm from. I like to hunt to much to shoot 1 and be done and wouldn't have liked sitting all year letting them walk waiting on one shot a year. Now for the last several years I hunt out of state a lot and can only shoot 1 in a couple of those states but I am close to the state lines so I can just dirve a couple miles and have another tag. I know we have to have 1 deer limits in some states just glad I never had to deal with that for a full year. Probablly would have lost intrest in hunting at a early age.
> As for the neighbors I would do everything possible to irratate them. Next time put the gut pile right at the property line. I have seen people move in our mountains ( most come from Florida) around here and try to shove their libeal tree hugging ways down our ******* throats. Bring in lots of drug money and buy up lots of land where we used to hunt and post it allowing no one to hunt it. They come into the country and develop it into small "cities" and ruin the land. Wish the city folk would just stay in the city


Me too ZYXW, 
I've seen the same thing man, I just wish some (rich) people could find a hobby or something else to do with their time and money beside mess up my fun. It obviously made them miseriable, don't bring it on me.

_For you other guys_

AH the "sense of entitlement" argument. Usually spoken by someone who thinks _THEY _are entitled.

Also the "how many are too many" argument. Make another law. That should do the trick.

I'm done................


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

> AH the "sense of entitlement" argument. Usually spoken by someone who thinks THEY are entitled.


Not here - the only things I'm due are what I earn.
I do not earn the right to a deer by taking a course and buying a tag - seems pretty simple to understand.

Steve


----------



## huntrjm (Nov 18, 2007)

The number of tags and the way they are used are part of the management programs established by the states. They are established to manage and regulate the deer herd. Hunters are not the only variable in the equation. You may not agree with the management practices and you may not think they are beneficial to your area for your own selfish reasons/purposes. But the fact remains that it is your responsibility to follow the laws that are in place. Just purchasing a tag does not entitle you use it any way you see fit. Unused tags are taken into consideration when establishing management programs. This "aw shucks it ain't hurtin nuthin" attitude serves those who don't like the regulation and are looking for justification for cheating the system.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

ally-cat said:


> I have no pity on the individual who tagged the deer knowing it was against the law and he will pay his fines and it will be over. I am concerned, like others, about the neighbors. Us ******** around here would make a point to drive by there house with a dead deer every chance we have. They do not live in the city anymore and hunting is a part of this world we live in. No I would not inconvience myself by leaving the deer until after dark. I would bulid a skinning shack in view of there house. Some might not agree with me but we have a right as hunters to do what we do. It might be different if the city-slickers lived there first and he just moved in, but if he has lived there longer he should not have to change his ways to accomodate the new neighbors. Would you stop shooting your bow in your yard if your new neighbors were against shooting? Would you stop shooting your 3D target because your new neighbors were antis? They got the police involved in a matter the police had nothing to do with in the first place. They would see so many deer hanging on the skinning shack they would move out!


It does not matter who lived there first . If you are participating in a LEGAL activity then there is nothing the police or your neighbors can do about it.


----------



## mark j (Jun 18, 2005)

skynight said:


> Anybody remember Claude "you'll never take me alive" Dallas?


Sure do... 

I hunt some of his old stomping grounds...


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> In Canada we call that party hunting, we are allowed to tag deer with someone elses tag as long we don't exeed the total number of tags it doesn't matter who shoots them.


Not in my part of Canada it's not. here it's poaching, plain and simple.


----------



## jason17 (May 12, 2006)

*not me/but I could see who would*

I've never done it but i've seen it done in my hunting party. I was fine withe it. The landowner lets us hunt for free and he is a long time family friend. He wants deer taking off the farm for pop. control. He gets 2 landowner tags every year for free. He really likes deer meat but isn't able to hunt do to health reasons. So every year he ask if someone will shot him a doe,says he will tag it so we don't have to waste our tag. His land, his tag, his crops, his money. I don't really see how shooting him a doe is really hurting anything. Like I said I've never done it but a would sleep really well knowing I got this friend/landowner some venison.


----------



## SputterFuss (Apr 12, 2006)

Meleagris1 said:


> Something tells me that if you, me and the conservation officer were having this same discussion, common sense would be escaping you also. You keep telling yourself poaching is OK . . . i'm sure the guilt will go away eventually. :thumbs_up



Not at all. I'd tell the conservation officer the same thing I've said here. And no, I don't say "poaching is OK", apparently you either don't read very well or your trying not to comprehend just to stir the pot. I said that the violation of placing a family members tag on a deer you shot is a trivial offense. Get it? The operative word that you don't seem to understand is "offense". For those of you in Rio Linda that means its wrong. Got it now?


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

salty444 said:


> Harperman,
> 
> You have no idea what it is like having these NYC transplants take over your town. Sadly but true we are losing hunting areas very quickly around here and they have alot more money and say than we do. People that have lived in these towns all their life are being run out by huge houses with high taxes which increases the value of the smaller homes making it not very easy to afford. People are having to move further north in the state or out of the state all together.


Yep.............it is the city guys fault that your family members were caught illegally taking deer...er...um...POACHING. 

They should have just shut up and allowed the illegal country folk to keep breaking the law...right Salty? You are a real PIP bro.

Another Salty444 thread just bashing NYC people. You hate them because they have more money than you....they don't poach? What? 

I would place a very large bet that there is something more to this story...like a history of illegal hunting in the family...maybe tresspassing on the low-life city folks property. This is not the entire story.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

SputterFuss said:


> Not at all. I'd tell the conservation officer the same thing I've said here. And no, I don't say "poaching is OK", apparently you either don't read very well or your trying not to comprehend just to stir the pot. I said that the violation of placing a family members tag on a deer you shot is a trivial offense. Get it? The operative word that you don't seem to understand is "offense". For those of you in Rio Linda that means its wrong. Got it now?


So you are saying . . . 

Not having a valid tag for the animal you kill = Trivial Offense

Not having a valid tag for the animal you kill = Poaching

Poaching = Trivial Offense

That about sum up your position?


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> if some else wants a deer and cant get it and someone else shoots one for them and the other person uses there tag for a deer they legally paid for than it shouldnt matter who took the shot. if you paid and went through all the courses and stuff than you deserve a deer in the freezer.


Wut?


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Two lessons to be learned here.

A) Don't break the damn law and you don't have to worry about getting caught.

B) Even though we don't always "get along" with those who don't appreciate the showing of dead deer, we should respect their wishes. Think of it this way friends, these people are now likely going to become anti's and have a really bad opinion of other hunters. Now, just because this idiot broke the law, they are going to look down their noses at all of us.

Think before you act, respect the wishes of others, and obey the laws.

Or, then again, you could convert some more people into anti-hunters...either way.

And, Salty, you better learn to get along a little better with the transplants, you are going to have to deal with them one way or the other. Free country, ya know. :wink:


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

cityhunter346 said:


> Excellent post...how about we put the blame on the poaching local where it belongs!!


Yep...They saw a law being broken , they turned them in, they are not the bad guy so why retaliate agianst them ???


----------



## SputterFuss (Apr 12, 2006)

Meleagris1 said:


> So you are saying . . .
> 
> Not having a valid tag for the animal you kill = Trivial Offense
> 
> ...



Well of course any idiot knows that not all offenses are equal, and for that reason not all penalties are the same. Some should and do rightly result in jail time, some should and do result in nothing more than warning. IMO, as I've said about 100 times in this thread, the violation I described is a trivial one. Jail time would be a ludicrous injustice. Why do I feel like I'm talking to a child?


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

Harperman said:


> ....Jail time??...SERIOUSLY??...For a deer that was tagged, but not by the person that killed the deer??...You, my friend, are the exact type of person that SHOULDNT be allowed to be a Law Enforcement officer...Penalty, yes, but jail time means loss of job, and health insurance, and sometimes loss of property, such as a Home, cars, etc..etc...Do You really think that if someone commits a Game violation, they should be sent to Jail??..Yeah, thats a fitting punishment ....Make the persons Family suffer, and the neighbors as well, since if they(the offenders) go to jail, and lose Their job, the house will be repo'd by the bank, as well as the cars..(Where I work, and most places of employment around here say that if You get a Felony conviction, You lose Your JOB..and You pretty much have to be convicted of a Felony to go to jail, and besides that, jail time means loss of work unexscused, and when You exceed the allowable days of missed work, You lose Your job)...And the "City" neighbors that should have minded Their own beeswax will be crying about how the house got re-po'd, and sold for less than market value at the bank/sherriff's auction, and now Their own house is worth LESS than what They paid for it...GET REAL!...It's a DEER!...Sheesh!...Harperman


I believe that Jail time is completely reasonable for any wildlife offense. There wouldn't be so much ammuniition out there for the Antis to use against people if they'd just follow the incredibly simple and sometimes mundane rules set about... Just because its inconvinient..
If you break 3 rules... no more liscence...
Just my opinion though,


----------



## SputterFuss (Apr 12, 2006)

kingvjack said:


> I believe that Jail time is completely reasonable for any wildlife offense. There wouldn't be so much ammuniition out there for the Antis to use against people if they'd just follow the incredibly simple and sometimes mundane rules set about... Just because its inconvinient..
> If you break 3 rules... no more liscence...
> Just my opinion though,


Why not just execute people for all wildlife offenses?


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Becuase we don't live in Saudi Arabia! 



SputterFuss said:


> Why not just execute people for all wildlife offenses?


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

SputterFuss said:


> Why not just execute people for all wildlife offenses?


Because there are those of us actually use our brains before we go out?
Why not just hand in your permit and tags if you don't like the laws?


----------



## loc (Dec 20, 2006)

Well there is alway a side to what is right and what is wrong. Example. My father has a lifetime hunting licence and also purchases a doe licence every year. He is elderly and cannot hunt any longer but enjoys venison on the dinner table. In this case I see no harm done as a legal hunting licence was purchased as well as a doe tag and the meat would be used. He also reports his used tag so that numbers are not skewed in relation to the harvest reporting. Just my opinion.


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

loc said:


> Well there is alway a side to what is right and what is wrong. Example. My father has a lifetime hunting licence and also purchases a doe licence every year. He is elderly and cannot hunt any longer but enjoys venison on the dinner table. In this case I see no harm done as a legal hunting licence was purchased as well as a doe tag and the meat would be used. He also reports his used tag so that numbers are not skewed in relation to the harvest reporting. Just my opinion.


Hey loc..........just because you have always done it this way does not make it right.

Your Dad purchased the right to hunt....he did not purchase a deer.

What you are describing is against the law and is poaching....even if you don't view yourself or your Dad as lawbreakers and poachers...the law says that is what you are doing.

Are you teaching your kids that this is OK? That only others are breaking the law....the law doesn't apply to you?


----------



## SputterFuss (Apr 12, 2006)

kingvjack said:


> Because there are those of us actually use our brains before we go out?
> Why not just hand in your permit and tags if you don't like the laws?



Using your brains? Hey, I'm not the one advocating jail time for "any wildlife offense".


----------



## camet5 (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2008/11/dec_police_charge_wayne_county.html


"The illegal taking of a deer is a misdemeanor punishable by up to year in jail and a fine of up to $2,000." 

It is what the article says.


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

harleyryder said:


> Yep...They saw a law being broken , they turned them in, they are not the bad guy so why retaliate agianst them ???


I agree...


----------



## Radar (Mar 9, 2004)

SputterFuss said:


> Why not just execute people for all wildlife offenses?


+1

You're right on SputterFuss - i see you've been actually reading your regulation book!!!! Good for you.


----------



## loc (Dec 20, 2006)

Joe W. If you want to blast me or throw me under the bus, please do it in a PM. Thank you.


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

loc said:


> Joe W. If you want to blast me or throw me under the bus, please do it in a PM. Thank you.


Why should he ? You're the one that used this thread to talk about what you do. And yes I think it's illegal too.What if you got cought ?? would you want your father to thru the shame and humilation of having to go to court over this just so you can shoot a extra deer?


----------



## Redemption (Jul 18, 2007)

Kill all you want, they'll make more deer, I promise. The license is a state tax and that tax paid in full allows the bearer to posess a dead deer. Should be that way everywhere.:darkbeer:


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

mark j said:


> Sure do...
> 
> I hunt some of his old stomping grounds...


Cool pic. I saw 'Claude Dallas '86' carved on a bathroom wall in a craphole bar off highway 95 in Nevada. Always wondered about that one.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Nate's Parker said:


> So you are saying that it would be ok for my wife to buy an archery permit and if I had both my buck tags filled, it would be okay to shoot two more bucks because I could use her tags? This would be okay??
> 
> I dont think so If I did that I would be a poacher.


honestly i still think it is ok and doesnt bug me one bite. if she took a course has a valid license and can hunt and desides to give you the tag who cares. they expect a deer to be taged with it anyways might as well get your monies worth.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

lets say you are hunting with a relative and you happan to shoot a deer than another than your relative tags it for ya with him name and decides he doesnt care if he didnt get it. no one would know who shot it especially if its on private land. i think that is fine and should be allowed.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

harleyryder said:


> Yep...They saw a law being broken , they turned them in, they are not the bad guy so why retaliate agianst them ???


My bet would be that they did not know a law was being broken. They had no way to tell if the buck was legally tagged while it was hanging in someone else's yard. The guy could have brought it out for the relative, after the relative shot it. It sounds more like they called the cops because they were upset that their kids were seeing where meat actually comes from, and the police THEN found out that laws had been broken.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

sawtoothscream said:


> honestly i still think it is ok and doesnt bug me one bite. if she took a course has a valid license and can hunt and desides to give you the tag who cares. they expect a deer to be taged with it anyways might as well get your monies worth.


The wildlife managers DO NOT expect every tag to be filled. They expect historical harvest rates, and issue tags in accordance with them to acheive the desired population. The idea that a tag is a tag is a tag just doesn't hold water.


----------



## mark j (Jun 18, 2005)

sawtoothscream said:


> lets say you are hunting with a relative and you happan to shoot a deer than another than your relative tags it for ya with him name and decides he doesnt care if he didnt get it. no one would know who shot it especially if its on private land. i think that is fine and should be allowed.


I would know. That's where the integrity thingy comes into play. A lot of us have it, some of us don't. If you don't actually possess it, you wouldn't understand.

Here's the issue as I see it in my home state of Nevada...

In NV all tags are by draw. If a large family has 30 people putting in for tags chances are they're going to get a lot of tags. Let's say 15 of those 30 draw tags yet only 5 of them actually hunt. That leaves 10 tags up for grabs for that family. That means that there are 10 hunters outside of that family that won't get to hunt that year because one family got greedy.

The sad part of that is that it happens. People are just that greedy. And they do it with elk tags too. That's a really tough tag to draw! And when the wife or daughter or whoever of someone greedy puts in with no intention of hunting and draws a tag, well, I just hope I don't hear about it. 

Every year somebody does it and get's caught. They're usually caught because another hunter (or family member) turns them in. And like I said earlier, it's a felony here if you fill the tag and it's a misdemeanor just to possess another hunters tag. 

Greed is a nasty thing...


----------



## OHIOSTEVE (Oct 22, 2007)

there is and always has been a huge diference between legal and right. Ten tags in a group what difference does it make if one guy kills all ten or each guy kills one? As for getting the venison for the elderly folks who cannot hunt anymore..yep I'd do it in a heartbeat and yes I'd teach my kids to do the same. Doing a good deed for someone that harms no one else is never wrong.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

mark j said:


> I would know. That's where the integrity thingy comes into play. A lot of us have it, some of us don't. If you don't actually possess it, you wouldn't understand.
> 
> Here's the issue as I see it in my home state of Nevada...
> 
> ...


that might be for where you live. but in Ny you dont draw tags. i just see a problem with helping someone else get meat they paid for. if they cant hunt for some reason like an injury that occured during the season but they really want that meat than a friend or a family member should be allowed to hunt for them and have them tag the animal. i have never yet had a relative tag an animal for me yet because honestly im the only one in my house that eats venison and 1 deer can last a full year at my home. im good with my one buck and one doe tag.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

sawtoothscream said:


> that might be for where you live. but in Ny you dont draw tags. i just see a problem with *helping someone else get meat they paid for.* if they cant hunt for some reason like an injury that occured during the season but they really want that meat than a friend or a family member should be allowed to hunt for them and have them tag the animal. i have never yet had a relative tag an animal for me yet because honestly im the only one in my house that eats venison and 1 deer can last a full year at my home. im good with my one buck and one doe tag.


The thing is they DID NOT pay for MEAT! They paid for a recreational opportunity! Nothing more, nothing less! It's like buying a lottery ticket. You are paying for a CHANCE! Now if my relative wins the lottery does that mean that since I also paid $1 for a ticket then I should also be able to turn that ticket in and win also, even though they already accepted the winnings.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't see a problem with it, but in PA it is illegal. We have clowns around here in clubs that refuse to drive their posted leased land, but will drive the snot out of the local game lands, shooting anything til all tags are filled. We even had a guy shoot 7 different buck last year with a rifle, but he only tug one, the others were filled with someone elses tags, usually a junior hunter, who will never have the chance to experience his first kill for many years to come. I was never a big fan of drives, as it can be dangerous just because now we can shoot anything thats brown, so lead is flying all over the place. Also, they should limit it to private land only, since this is where most of the deer seem to be. Not sure how it is in the rest of PA, but here in SGL210, SGL211, the herd is way down, and something needs to be done, but "we'll" still shot the he** out of them come Monday!


----------



## mark j (Jun 18, 2005)

sawtoothscream said:


> that might be for where you live. but in Ny you dont draw tags. i just see a problem with helping someone else get meat they paid for. if they cant hunt for some reason like an injury that occured during the season but they really want that meat than a friend or a family member should be allowed to hunt for them and have them tag the animal. i have never yet had a relative tag an animal for me yet because honestly im the only one in my house that eats venison and 1 deer can last a full year at my home. im good with my one buck and one doe tag.


If it's legal, go for it. If not, it's called poaching.


----------



## satchamo (May 6, 2006)

saskguy said:


> Not in my part of Canada it's not. here it's poaching, plain and simple.


i think youre using the term poaching too loosely my friend, lighten up with that...

Im more pissed about the *******s driving around shooting deer from trucks, throwing them in, taking them back to indiana and tagging em in for nothing but yet a guy uses another guys tag and HES poaching, suddenly hes a road hunter? or an out of season hunter?

Get real people


----------



## mark j (Jun 18, 2005)

The point that a lot of you seem to be missing is that the term poaching is what the legal term is for what we're talking about. If party tag hunting is legal where you live then that's just dandy. Go for it. If it's illegal, the term used to describe it is called poaching. 

How this escapes anyone is way beyond comprehension! 



> Well there is alway a side to what is right and what is wrong. Example. My father has a lifetime hunting licence and also purchases a doe licence every year. He is elderly and cannot hunt any longer but enjoys venison on the dinner table. In this case I see no harm done as a legal hunting licence was purchased as well as a doe tag and the meat would be used. He also reports his used tag so that numbers are not skewed in relation to the harvest reporting. Just my opinion.


If you're father is too elderly to hunt, then his lifetime of hunting is over. That would make his lifetime hunting license all used up.

And I bet if you read all of the fine print on HIS lifetime hunting license, there won't be anything that says it's ok for you to hunt for him using his license once he's too old to hunt for himself.

If you're using his tag to kill a deer, you're poaching. You can sugar coat it all you want. It's still illegal.

Just my opinion.


----------



## slgunnel (Nov 4, 2008)

Sure love the south!! I get to hunt for 4 months with a 3 buck limit and can take 2 does each day I hunt. Then again, I hunt for meat and not racks... never can get those antlers soft enough.

If the law says you can't do it - then you can't do it. Simple enough. I think some of you need to spend less time on the soapboxes and more time in the woods. Go get some fresh air!


----------



## SputterFuss (Apr 12, 2006)

slgunnel said:


> If the law says you can't do it - then you can't do it. Simple enough. I think some of you need to spend less time on the soapboxes and more time in the woods. Go get some fresh air!


You know, I'll bet there isn't a single person posting here that doesn't knowingly break or is willing to break some game law because they've decided that the violation is too trivial to worry about it. Here's a couple NY violations to think about...

1) Stay in treestand after sunset? Good light for at least another 20 minutes, but do you get down? If you don't then you've broken the law.
2) You shoot a nice buck 5 minutes before sunset, you know you've made a good hit. You start following the blood trail but now its sunset. You're sure he'll be there within the next 100 yards. Do you keep following? If you do then you've broken the law.
3) You gut shoot a deer an hour before sunset. Do you wait till sunrise to pursue it or do you go home wait 5 or 6 hours and then go look. Now in NY, whether or not you have a weapon with you makes no difference. If you're pursuing a game animal after sunset your hunting illegally.
4) You shoot a nice buck and he manages to die 5 yards onto posted property that you don't have permission to enter. Do you call the owner or do you just grab you buck and pull him back onto the property you have a legal right to be on? If you grab him, you've broken the law.

These are just a few, I'm sure you guys can think of alot more examples. Now as far as I'm concerned, even though a NYCO could ticket you for violating any of these, they are "trivial". I think placing you're wifes tag on a deer is also a trivial violation here. That's my opinion, but for you self righteous guys who only see black and white or say things like all wildlife offesnses should get jail time maybe you should think about whether or not you consider any violations to be trivial. Cause if you do and you're willing to break them then you're just a hypocrite when you condem somebody else just because they draw the line a little different than you do.

Simple enough?

Oh yea, here's one that actually happened to my cousin. He got a ticket for not having his back tag "displayed" on his back. It was attached to his coat but he had a backpack on and the tag couldn't be seen. Guess he should have gone to jail. Of course had he placed the tag on his back pack, he wouldn't be able to take the pack off because he would be illegal for the time it took him to move the tag from his back pack to his coat. LOL!


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

dyeguy1212 said:


> penalty isnt enough, whatever it is. It should be jail time, just to keep idiots from doing this type of this... man I can't wait to be done with school so I can be a CO... im laying down the law...


"Well Barney !! Let's just think about this for a minute."

Sincerely,

Andy


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

IMO, the most serious of wildlife violations involves hunters who do not have a valid tag for the animal they kill (eg POACHING). The people of the state of NY must think so also, because the punishment for this violation is *much more serious *than if you were caught without your backtag or a loaded gun 2 minutes after sunset. 

What could possibly be more serious than a hunter hunting without a valid tag? Hunting without a license all together, or out of season? If you think that killing an animal that you don't have a valid tag for is OK, then that is your problem. Maybe you can tell the ECO about all the other laws you break and he will suddenly see the light. ukey:


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

i dunno about you, but i'm gonna follow sputterfuss's line of reasoning. i'm gonna go get all 3 tags in my grandpa's name, dad's name, 2 brother's name, and my uncle. they don't hunt but are legal to. Also, i'll take my 16 year old cousin out during youth gun season and just have him sit there while i use a firearm to tag that big buck i just can't get into range. i mean, the state is being paid for their tags, what's the difference?


----------



## Lance47 (Oct 25, 2005)

Campo said:


> Two lessons to be learned here.
> 
> A) Don't break the damn law and you don't have to worry about getting caught.
> 
> ...


I always love to read your solutions for everyone's problems... ok... nuff said there.
First off, you mention above "these people are now likely going to become anti's and have a really bad opinion of other hunters"... ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME. How do you think this crap happened in the first place??? It's because they were already Anti's!!! HELLO. And don't give me some bs that it's because he broke a game law... you're smarter than that.
Secondly, why is it that Salty needs to "learn to get along a little better with the transplants..."??? Why must he conform when he has lived there and the transplants are new??? UNREAL! So are you saying that he needs to change his hunting activities? Should he only drag out a deer in the dead of night so as not to offend the delicate neighbors? 
Lastly, does the whole "free country" thing only pertain to city folks that have moved to the country, or do the country folks that have always lived there have any rights to YOUR "free country"? 
I'm so sick and tired of hearing from the wussies in this country that are OFFENDED BY ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING!!!! What the heck ever happened to minding your own business? 
So sorry to go off on ya all in one post here, but I've been reading your drivel for too many years now without saying squat... well, guess ya caught me on the right morning here!
Carry on.


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

my neighbor a detective on the police force just did the same thing.he shot a doe couldn't find it then shot a big buck,trailing the buck found the doe used family members tag on the doe.i call B.C protect and serve ya.maybe they don't respect or appreciate the sport like i do.and yes the D.O.C. got a call.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> #147 Yesterday, 08:56 PM
> satchamo
> Registered User Join Date: May 2006
> Location: Southern Indiana/Southern Illinois
> ...


How am I? In my part of the world, it is illegal to tag a deer you killed with someone else's tag. People do it.....they are poachers who are robbing from ethical, law abiding sportsman. Considering the to poach is to take game without any right I'd say I'm bang on.


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

Lance47 said:


> I always love to read your solutions for everyone's problems... ok... nuff said there.
> First off, you mention above "these people are now likely going to become anti's and have a really bad opinion of other hunters"... ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME. How do you think this crap happened in the first place??? It's because they were already Anti's!!! HELLO. And don't give me some bs that it's because he broke a game law... you're smarter than that.
> Secondly, why is it that Salty needs to "learn to get along a little better with the transplants..."??? Why must he conform when he has lived there and the transplants are new??? UNREAL! So are you saying that he needs to change his hunting activities? Should he only drag out a deer in the dead of night so as not to offend the delicate neighbors?
> Lastly, does the whole "free country" thing only pertain to city folks that have moved to the country, or do the country folks that have always lived there have any rights to YOUR "free country"?
> ...


Like I said before...I would bet big $$$$ that we are not getting the whole story. I'll bet there is a history between these two families and that it ain't all the city folks fault. Like ATV riding on their property or something. If you check the original poster has a history of hating "NYC" people. Look up his posts.

Here is one example: a NYC hunter will shoot THROUGH YOU to hit a fawn on the other side of a pouplated subdivision.

all out of the window of their fancy SUV at night with a spotlight


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

This thread has me thinking of some great possibilities. I'm sure my fellow hunters will not mind if I start putting my wife (who will always be a non hunter) in for a moose tag. We only get one tag/lifetime for a moose here in Colorado. Not one moose. One tag. Most people I know who get one take 15+ years to draw the tag. So, I should be able to hunt on my wife's tag about 10 years after I kill my monster moose.......................and my fellow hunters apparently won't mind giving that tag to me at all, since we will have paid for the tag. :thumbs_do


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

BigPappa said:


> The thing is they DID NOT pay for MEAT! They paid for a recreational opportunity! Nothing more, nothing less! It's like buying a lottery ticket. You are paying for a CHANCE! Now if my relative wins the lottery does that mean that since I also paid $1 for a ticket then I should also be able to turn that ticket in and win also, even though they already accepted the winnings.


hunting and the lottery are a little different. and for $50 a license im paying for the meat and opportunity. but what ever everyone has there own opinon. i dont think its a big deal and think its dumb to get in trouble for having a relative tag an animal for you. plus deer rates are so high they have to come down alot. there are way way to many of them and thats not good at all. for them or us. 

if you dont want to tag an animal with a tag a friend or relative gave you dont its all good doesnt affect me one bite. I just know alot of people are going to do this for ever and it will never stop so get use to it. hard to get caught and private land c.o's dont usually just wonder on peoples land looking for trouble. so people will keep going. and again i have never taged an animal yet with someone elses tag. i have no need to. one or two deer last me until the next season so im all good. didnt break a law yet.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

skynight said:


> This thread has me thinking of some great possibilities. I'm sure my fellow hunters will not mind if I start putting my wife (who will always be a non hunter) in for a moose tag. We only get one tag/lifetime for a moose here in Colorado. Not one moose. One tag. Most people I know who get one take 15+ years to draw the tag. So, I should be able to hunt on my wife's tag about 10 years after I kill my monster moose.......................and my fellow hunters apparently won't mind giving that tag to me at all, since we will have paid for the tag. :thumbs_do


no moose in Ny so wont bother me.


----------



## aboa (Sep 6, 2008)

Only dmp's can be transfered to another hunter in the state of NY I do believe


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

sawtoothscream said:


> no moose in Ny so wont bother me.


There are quite a few moose in NY, and there will be a season on them in the near future.


----------



## hitman18t (Feb 16, 2005)

In this state, PA, it is only one buck. I would like to shoot more than one a year and tag it on someone else's tag, but that is unethical. Game management laws are set up for a reason and if were not for these agencies we would likely not be blessed with the opportunity to hunt these animals as they would have been killed off long ago. Think about it. In 1920, it was unlikely to see any deer in the PA. A deer sighting may make front page headlines in small towns. Hard to believe? Look it up. 

I've known too many people to do things like this. There should definitely be a penalty for doing something like this. Loss of hunting priveledges in this state along with a hefty fine.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> no moose in Ny so wont bother me.


Where in Ny? THATS COOL. but i doubt they are anywhere close to me and i wont have the money to hunt them so. whatever.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

aboa said:


> Only dmp's can be transfered to another hunter in the state of NY I do believe


yup only doe tags.


----------

